# Filmplakat Look



## lollek0815 (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage. Diesen Filmplakat-Look den man zum Beispiel bei Harry Potter (siehe Anhang) findet, fasziniert mich schon einige Zeit. Ich bekomme demnächst Fotos von einer Band aus Mexiko, aufgenommen in der Wüste. Ich möchte so einen Look produzieren. Bei den Fotos handelt es sich um normale Fotos, aufgenommen von einem Profi Fotografen. Es sind keine hdi Fotos oder ähnliches.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß lollek0815


----------



## Leola13 (21. September 2007)

Hai,

evtl. eine Tonwertkorrektur und dann eine neue Einstellungsebene (Farbton/Sättigung), Häkchen bei Färben.
Ab CS, 2 oder 3, gibt es auch den Fotofilter, damit solltest du auch einen Blaustich hinbekommen. Bei Docma gab/gibt es eine Tutorial um aus einem Bild Haus mit einem Haus eine "Gruselstimung" zu machen, das sollte dir auch weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sternenritter (23. September 2007)

lollek0815 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage. Diesen Filmplakat-Look den man zum Beispiel bei Harry Potter (siehe Anhang) findet, fasziniert mich schon einige Zeit. Ich bekomme demnächst Fotos von einer Band aus Mexiko, aufgenommen in der Wüste. Ich möchte so einen Look produzieren. Bei den Fotos handelt es sich um normale Fotos, aufgenommen von einem Profi Fotografen. Es sind keine hdi Fotos oder ähnliches.
> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?
> 
> Gruß lollek0815



Hallo, das Harry-Potter-Plakat würde ich folgendermaßen machen.Als erstes die Landschaft einfügen, ggf. das Schloß bzw. die Türme im Wasser einsetzen falls sie im Originalbild noch nicht enthalten sind. In einer neuen Ebene den Himmel einfügen und maskieren damit man das Schloß noch leicht durch die Wolken hindurch sehen kann.
Danach die Personen einsetzen (einzeln oder zusammen).
Zur Schrift: es gibt einen Harry-Potter-Font, allerdings würde ich eine andere Schriftart verwenden, z.B. eine mit hohen enganeinanderliegenden Buchstaben. Typisch für Filmplakate ist der Wechsel der Schrifthöhe.
Danach mit einer Einstellungsebene (Farbton oder Kanalmixer) die Farben der einzelnen Ebenen anpassen.
Zum Schluß mit einer Einstellungsebene Tonwertkorrektur das Bild etwas abdunkeln damit eine düstere Stimmung entsteht.
Das ist nur mal ein grober Leitfaden, es gibt sicherlich noch etliche Details die man verbessern kann. Beispielsweise könnte man unter der Schrift eine neue Ebene erstellen und einen Schatten reinmalen damit die Schrift besser zur Geltung kommt. 
Es kommt halt darauf an was für Bilder dir zur Verfügung stehen.

MfG


----------



## chmee (23. September 2007)

Was einem Bild immer wieder hilft, ist der *HighPass*-Filter.
Anwenden auf eine Kopie und dann "Overlay" als Ebenen-Modus wählen.
Stärke/Transparenz nach Belieben einstellen.

Weiterhin lohnt es sich manchmal, den L-Kanal vom Lab-Modus mit zu benutzen.
Schöne Graustufen 

mfg chmee


----------

